# RecipeDB - Single decoction hefeweizen



## manticle (24/11/09)

Single decoction hefeweizen  Ale - Weizen/Weissbier  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This recipe employed a 3 step mash: ferulic acid (20 minutes), protein (60 minutes while decocting portion) and saccharification (40 minutesA single decoction was employed to raise the temperature from 55 (protein rest) to 64. 1/3 of the mash was removed from the tun and placed in a pot, brought to sacch temp and held for 20 minutes. The temp was then raised to boil the mash portion for around 30 minutes. This was returned to the mash and temp adjusted to hit 64.Fermented at 17 degrees. Used 500g rice hulls in the mash which I couldn't find in the drop down. No problems with stuck sparge.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg JWM Wheat Malt    2 kg JWM Export Pilsner       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 19.3 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## manticle (26/11/09)

I posted this yesterday and am pretty sure no-one besides myself has yet brewed it. Almost immediately after posting I noticed it had several star ratings.

While I'm happy to be considered really, really good by strangers in the internet, I'm fairly certain there is a glitch somewhere in the starness of things.


----------



## rude (26/11/09)

I liked the look of this one mate & brewed it today its in the cube cooling off as we speak

They only had german wheat but hey

Will let you know how it turns out fermenting this at 18c & pitching 3068 about 700mm starter


----------



## manticle (26/11/09)

Cool. How did you go with the decoction? I was nervous about it at first but like many steps in brewing it's not so bad once you try it.


----------



## rude (27/11/09)

well I just single infused it with a batch sparge so it wont be like yours

maybe down the track I'll try a decoction especially if this one doesnt taste too good

but for now first ag wheat Im keeping it simple


----------



## rude (27/11/09)

jeez sorry mate Ive made a slip up here it was Hughman666 western wheat that I copied

still I must have a go at youres when Im up to a decoction cheers


----------



## geoffi (27/11/09)

This is pretty much my method for these beers, although I try to go 40-50-60-70-mash out. I'm a little hit-and-miss on these temps, but if I get it in the ballpark it seems to work well enough. I generally use a decoction to raise the temp to 70, not really for the sake of the decoction itself, but more for the fact that by that time I've added so much water at each step I can't really get much more in.

Anyway, I'm happy with the results.

One other thing. My most recent brew was with WLP300, and I kept the temp right around 18c. Really good result. Very happy. :icon_cheers:


----------



## rude (30/11/09)

Hey Geoffi do you mind telling us what amounts of water you use,what each infusion strike temp is?

I have got beer smith but have found their strike temps a bit under

cheers rude


----------

